# Trade KVH Competition (10,000 uCash prize)



## Tersk

I'll be running a few competitions this offseason to earn some _easy _points

This competition is quite simple, whoever can come up with the best KVH trade will win 10,000 uCash points. The runner up will recieve 2,000 uCash points themselves

Rules are:


The trade must work under the current CBA (ie salary wise)
The competition will be judged by myself, Dre and cpawfan
When we get down to the 5 best trades, we'll have a public vote to see the winner
Only allowed 1 entry per post
Each person can have as many entries as they would like
If you suggest the same as someone elses trade, the latter idea will be disqualified
Tell other posters on BBB.net about it


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Competition (10,000 uCash prize)*

*What is uCash?

* uCash is a great new feature on BBB.net, you can use it in the awesome RPG or bet on a wide variety of things in the vBookie, plus, you can show off if you have a high amount and make all your friends jealous..I'll stop now​


----------



## xray

This wouldn't fly, but I really would like to see Artest play for Avery.  

Keith Van Horn ( $15,694,250 next yr) 

to Indiana for:

Ron Artest (6,500,000 next yr)
and
Scott Pollard (6,274,937 next yr)
and 
cash (2,919,313)

Like I said, it wouldn't fly; but maybe the Pacers really want Artest gone (?).


----------



## DiRTy DiRK

KVH and Armstrong
for 
Ratliff and Patterson


----------



## DiRTy DiRK

KVH
for 
Grant Hill


----------



## Dre

bray1967 said:


> This wouldn't fly, but I really would like to see Artest play for Avery.
> 
> Keith Van Horn ( $15,694,250 next yr)
> 
> to Indiana for:
> 
> Ron Artest (6,500,000 next yr)
> and
> Scott Pollard (6,274,937 next yr)
> and
> cash (2,919313)
> 
> Like I said, it wouldn't fly; but maybe the Pacers really want Artest gone (?).


This is the deal I suggested in the offseason thread, except I had Daniels in it. I really like the possibilities with Daniels in it, but I don't know about just Van Horn. The contest could be opened up a lot more if you allow for other players from our side being involved, with Van Horn still being the focal point. From our side.


----------



## aussiewill

Trade KVH and Jet for Jonathon Bender and Jamal Tinsley.


----------



## Dre

aussiewill said:


> Trade KVH and Jet for Jonathon Bender and Jamal Tinsley.


 Why?! Bender is one of the biggest question marks in the NBA, even moreso than Kwame Brown, and Tinsley is not all that much better than Terry. They get a lot more back than we do. We basically get one player for two, but Tinsley is not so much better than Terry that Keith Van Horn appropriately makes up for him.


----------



## Tooeasy

keith van horn for a can of creamed corn. Not only does it work under the cap, it rhymes too.


----------



## Pacers Fan

bray1967 said:


> maybe the Pacers really want Artest gone (?).


No.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Finley and KVH for SAR and NVE


----------



## LionOfJudah

I think Denver has the cap space for this to work straight up..

KVH for KMart


----------



## xray

stevemc said:


> Finley and KVH for SAR and NVE


Has there ever been that much $$$ traded before ?


----------



## hobojoe

Keith Van Horn to Orlando for Kelvin Cato and Doug Christie and Cleveland's 2nd rounder.

Dallas picks up another big body in Cato who is actually a good defender and shotblocker when motivated. They also pick up an old, crafty vet also known for his defense in Doug Christie who's also a good playmaker and passer. All players involved are on expiring contracts, so financially the deal is a wash. Dallas loses some shooting by giving up Van Horn, but gain a little back with Christie and can help replace it further by taking a guy like Salim Stoudamire with the 2nd round pick if that's the route they choose to go.


----------



## cpawfan

stevemc said:


> I think Denver has the cap space for this to work straight up..
> 
> KVH for KMart


No, they do not


----------



## nutmeged3

> Keith Van Horn to Orlando for Kelvin Cato and Doug Christie and Cleveland's 2nd rounder.
> 
> Dallas picks up another big body in Cato who is actually a good defender and shotblocker when motivated. They also pick up an old, crafty vet also known for his defense in Doug Christie who's also a good playmaker and passer. All players involved are on expiring contracts, so financially the deal is a wash. Dallas loses some shooting by giving up Van Horn, but gain a little back with Christie and can help replace it further by taking a guy like Salim Stoudamire with the 2nd round pick if that's the route they choose to go.


i like the salim pick but wasnt dampier sposed 2 b the big body in the paint to block shots we need an athletic center not another damp


----------



## hobojoe

nutmeged3 said:


> i like the salim pick but wasnt dampier sposed 2 b the big body in the paint to block shots we need an athletic center not another damp


 Dampier's inconsistent and can get in foul trouble. Having Cato (just for this year) would help Dallas, plus he showed in Houston playing alongside Yao Ming that he can play PF adequately.


----------



## LionOfJudah

KVH and Pavel for Magloire and PJ Brown

This gives us what we need and lets the Hornets go into rebuilding mode a year early by dropping their two largest contracts while landing another young Euro big.


----------



## xray

stevemc said:


> KVH and Pavel for Magloire and PJ Brown
> 
> This gives us what we need and lets the Hornets go into rebuilding mode a year early by dropping their two largest contracts while landing another young Euro big.


I like. :yes: 

P.J.'s due 8 million for each of the next two seasons; but what is Magloire's contractual status ?


----------



## DiRTy DiRK

I like the deal too, but this would almost certify that the Hornets would be the worst team ever and yet i could still see this deal being done.
C Chris Andersen
PF Lee NAilon
SF KVH
SG JR Smith
PG Paul or Dickau
:frenchy: :cthread:


----------



## PureStreetzH2O

KVH to Wasington for

Kwame Brown (S&T)
Juan Dixon (S&T)


----------



## Tooeasy

stevemc said:


> KVH and Pavel for Magloire and PJ Brown
> 
> This gives us what we need and lets the Hornets go into rebuilding mode a year early by dropping their two largest contracts while landing another young Euro big.


no way in hell. The thing is, NO already has ridiculous amounts of caproom, and trading away the town favorite and our best player would be shooting ourselves in the foot. Its going to be hard enough trying to get free agent players to bite on a contract to play for the hornets next year, ditching a couple more contracts isn't gonna help the cause at all.


----------



## Tmac=PlainSick

KVH+Terry for Marbury and Malik Rose


----------



## BG7

Dallas Trades:

Keith Van Horn

Dallas Receives: 

Tim Duncan
Devin Brown

Bucks #1 Pick
Hawks #2 Pick
Portland #3 Pick
Hornets #4 Pick
Charlotte #5 Pick
Utah #6 Pick
Toronto #7 Pick
New York #8 Pick
Golden St. #9 Pick
LA Lakers #10 Pick
Orlando #11 Pick
LA Clippers #12 Pick
Charlotte #13 Pick
Minnesota #14 Pick
New Jersey #15 Pick

Bucks, Hawks, Blazers, Hornets, Bobcats, Jazz, Raptors, Knicks, Warriors, Lakers, Magic, Clippers, Wolves, and Jazz Recieve:

Future Cash Considerations.



This trade is valid through the CBA because the salaries matchup within the extra 10%+100,000. After the trade, Dallas would have 15 selections in the draft, the maximum one team can have for one draft. Future Cash Considerations can be traded for picks, as shown in past trades.

Why I should win: My trade works within the current CBA, it brings the best player in the game Tim Duncan to the Mavs, a good backup in Devin Brown, and the top 15 picks in the draft to the Mavs.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Like they have anything to loose anyways? They are atleast 3 years away from being a decent team with or with out PJ and Magloire so why not get a massive euro center to develop and drop all the two largest contracts you have in the process? If Dallas threw in its picks it would be an even sweeter deal.

Pavel
Anderson/Lampe
KVH
Smith
Dickweed

PJ Brown has no place in NO and Magloire should just ask to be traded anyways. If NO was smart they would do this and wait for the other teams in their division to age and they'd be in their prime.


----------



## xray

stevemc said:


> If NO was smart they would ... wait for the other teams in their division to age and they'd be in their prime.


I understand what you're saying, but that's just not going to happen in today's NBA.


----------



## mff4l

bray1967 said:


> I understand what you're saying, but that's just not going to happen in today's NBA.



kvh and bradley for bonzi and swift (sign and trade to make it work) and the 19th pick in the nba draft


----------



## mff4l

kvh jerry stackhouse and bradley for bosh, rose and the raptors pick in the draft


----------



## xray

mff4l said:


> kvh jerry stackhouse and bradley for bosh, rose and the raptors pick in the draft


That I would do...but the Raptors have a man-crush on Bosh.


----------



## Dre

DiRTy DiRK said:


> I like the deal too, but this would almost certify that the Hornets would be the worst team ever and yet i could still see this deal being done.
> C Chris Andersen
> PF Lee NAilon
> SF KVH
> SG JR Smith
> PG Paul or Dickau
> :frenchy: :cthread:


 
That gives them a lot of salary cap leverage though, and that's what a team like that needs. They aren't contending for anything. They'll win the lottery and be way under the cap come next offseason. Not a bad place to be in rebuilding mode.

I really like that deal, too.


P.S. Can those who want to joke around please take their act to the EBB forum?


----------



## LionOfJudah

_Dre_ said:


> That gives them a lot of salary cap leverage though, and that's what a team like that needs. They aren't contending for anything. They'll win the lottery and be way under the cap come next offseason. Not a bad place to be in rebuilding mode.
> 
> I really like that deal, too.
> 
> 
> P.S. Can those who want to joke around please take their act to the EBB forum?


 Or back to their joke of a team discussion on the raptors board?

:joke:

Seriously, I can't see why they wouldn't want to tank like this. What moves could they make this off season to be competitive in their division? Hell, what moves could they pull to be competitive in any division next season? If they could get a player like Pavel, who would of been in contention for number one overall if he was in this year's draft, along with clearing contracts it would be the best move. Just let the Texas teams get old and fall apart before even trying. They are already too far behind. :laugh:

Its funny 'cause its true.


----------



## LionOfJudah

The offer for Kwame Brown and who ever S&T for KVH would mean we give a player who doesn't make it to practice a near max deal seeing as KB is a restricted FA. Sure I believe high school ballers usually turn out once they get their heads straight like its taken me a few years to do the same on a smaller budget but still... are we willing to dump as much as Atlanta and NO have in their entier team on Dampier and Kwame?

Even so I just don't see it going down even tho Washington could make some noise with a shooter like KVH.

Tyson Chandler is another restricted FA so Chicago holds all the stops but once again we're banking on the Bulls wanting a shooter like KVH which once again I would like to see work into their lineup. I jsut don't see them making the trade off for Chandler for ol' softy shooter for Utah. 

Now the Portland trade idea seems very realistict. It seems common knowledge that up the in the great NW they are finally turning to rebuilding as long as they have been dodging it. Along with their discontent of Ruben Patterson makes for a decent trade situation.  What would we do with another guy to play at the 3 tho? Howard already has proven he should start somewhere. He's most fit for the 3 where we already have a log jam. I guess we could have Ruben and Tariq locked in the locker room until one of them kills the other so we can collect insurance on both contracts. :whoknows:


----------



## Krstic All-Star

KVH for Alonzo Mourning, who will opt out of his contract and demand the same 15 mil that KVH is getting. Maybe toss in an exemption or something. Once in Dallas, Zo will pout his way until he is traded to either Detroit or San Antonio - whichever wins the NBA title.


----------



## aussiewill

_Dre_ said:


> Why?! Bender is one of the biggest question marks in the NBA, even moreso than Kwame Brown, and Tinsley is not all that much better than Terry. They get a lot more back than we do. We basically get one player for two, but Tinsley is not so much better than Terry that Keith Van Horn appropriately makes up for him.


I didn't actually think this would happen, but this is an idea for a competition so I will back up the proposal. Now what we need is a pass first PG and Jet is not that man IMO. So Tinsley would be a good guy to trade for, they still have Anthony Johnson to play for them as the PG, so its not a huge loss for them. Now KVH would go well to fill the void of the Pacers missing Reggie and needing a pure shooter, thats what KVH is that could use him very effectively. Now for the Bender part of the trade, it is somewhat of a gamble, but he isn't going to grow in Indiana. We could do what Indiana did with Jermaine from Portland. We need an athletic big man who isn't chicken **** and will take it strong to the hoop, IMO JB would be great in filling that role on a 3 man rotation with Dirk and Damp.

So really what you said isn't justified, if you thought about it, it would make more sense, so when you read it think before you post .


----------



## Dre

aussiewill said:


> I didn't actually think this would happen, but this is an idea for a competition so I will back up the proposal. Now what we need is a pass first PG and Jet is not that man IMO. So Tinsley would be a good guy to trade for, they still have Anthony Johnson to play for them as the PG, so its not a huge loss for them. Now KVH would go well to fill the void of the Pacers missing Reggie and needing a pure shooter, thats what KVH is that could use him very effectively. Now for the Bender part of the trade, it is somewhat of a gamble, but he isn't going to grow in Indiana. We could do what Indiana did with Jermaine from Portland. We need an athletic big man who isn't chicken **** and will take it strong to the hoop, IMO JB would be great in filling that role on a 3 man rotation with Dirk and Damp.
> 
> So really what you said isn't justified, if you thought about it, it would make more sense, so when you read it think before you post .


Actually, I did think about the deal before I posted. You have valid points, I didn't and still don't think Tinsley and Bender make our team better than Terry and Van Horn do. It's not good business to move a 15M expiring for one of the biggest question marks in the NBA, in so many senses of the phrase.


----------



## cpawfan

Please remember that this thread is for posting trade suggestions and that wild, one-sided trades will be suggested. For fans of players mentioned in this thread, please be respectful of the intent of this thread.

Thanks,
cpaw


----------



## The Future7

Paul Pierce and Mark Blount for Marquis Daniels and Keith Van Horn.

Dallas gets another allstar and a back up for Dampier. Celtics gets an expiring contract and a young player in Daniels.


----------



## LionOfJudah

The Future7 said:


> Paul Pierce and Mark Blount for Marquis Daniels and Keith Van Horn.
> 
> Dallas gets another allstar and a back up for Dampier. Celtics gets an expiring contract and a young player in Daniels.


I like it but I don't think the celts would drop Pierce for Daniels. Now they might do it for Howard but I wouldn't trade Howard for the world.


----------



## SmithRocSSU

Antonio Davis
Eric Piatkowski

for

KVH

Dallas gets a good shooter and a big body for a season then their contracts are up.


----------



## LionOfJudah

So is there a time limit on this competition?


----------



## Tersk

Trying to get a few more replies


----------



## aussiewill

KVH + Bradley

for

Marc Jackson + Rodney Rogers + 2nd round draft pick

--------

KVH 

for 

Jonathon Bender + 1st round draft pick

--------

KVH

for 

Chris Kaman + 1st round draft pick


----------



## LionOfJudah

I know for a fact the 2nd two trades don't work under the CBA with out even using a trade checker. Check out http://www3.realgm.com/src_tradechecker.php


----------



## aussiewill

I know the Bender and Kaman trades wont work, thats why I added the drft pics, I don't know what value they add to cover the 15% rule. If someone could enlighten us it would be good.


----------



## DH12

KVH for Theo Ratliff + Travis Outlaw


----------



## cpawfan

aussiewill said:


> I know the Bender and Kaman trades wont work, thats why I added the drft pics, I don't know what value they add to cover the 15% rule. If someone could enlighten us it would be good.


Draft picks have no $$$ value in a trade


----------



## aussiewill

Ok, I have a better trade idea here:

KVH 

For

Lorenzen Wright (who has fallen into disfavour with the Grizzlies) + James Posey.

The Grizzlies get the expiring contract of KVH and his supeior shooting abilities

We get a decent backup for both JHo and Damp. 

I would do this trade in a flash IMO, it would be great for our roster.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

Keith Van Horn 
Future 1st
for
Bender
Jamaal Tinsley
17


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

KVH
for
Sprewell
Kandi


----------



## tempe85

Here's one that works:

Keith Van Horn + Future first round pick

for 

Jamaal Magloire and PJ Brown


What this gives Dallas: The Center they needed in the first place (not Dampier) and a veteran backup PF who will provide quality leadership and whose contract is up soon. 

What this gives the Hornets:

Necessary pick needed to rebuild for the future. Would clear up cap space sooner than keeping PJ and Maggs thereby allowing them to use the money to sign an impact free agent. 

---------
Obviously Dallas would need to be able to ship Dampier if they indeed traded for Magloire. 


Here's an example of a Dampier trade:

Dallas trades:

Erik Dampier + Shawn Bradley + Future first round pick

New York trades:

Maurice Taylor + Micheal Sweetney


What Dallas gets:

Huge contract dumps of Bradley and Dampier plus a quality player in Sweetney.

What New York gets:

Height. Would put an end to their roster full of tweeners. Plus they'd get a pick as compensation. 


That would give Dallas:

PG- Terry
SG- Finley/Stackhouse
SF- Howard/Daniels/Taylor
PF- Nowitzki/Sweetney/PJ Brown
C- Maggloire/Mbenga/Pavel

------
Looks like it would be a little crowded down low for Dallas but they'd easily be able to make a small trade for a decent backup point.


----------



## stl705

Dallas: 
KVH and Erick Dampier and next years 1st round pick

for

Knicks:
Allan Houston and Jerome Williams and #8

Mavs gets some D with the junk yard dog, and gets the 8th pick
Knicks get even more scoring options and a true center

its good under the CBA.


----------



## Dodigago

hobojoe said:


> Keith Van Horn to Orlando for Kelvin Cato and Doug Christie and Cleveland's 2nd rounder.
> 
> Dallas picks up another big body in Cato who is actually a good defender and shotblocker when motivated. They also pick up an old, crafty vet also known for his defense in Doug Christie who's also a good playmaker and passer. All players involved are on expiring contracts, so financially the deal is a wash. Dallas loses some shooting by giving up Van Horn, but gain a little back with Christie and can help replace it further by taking a guy like Salim Stoudamire with the 2nd round pick if that's the route they choose to go.


I wonder where you got that idea from? o wait! I know!!! my post in the free agentss section where this was posted


----------



## aussiewill

stl705 said:


> Dallas:
> KVH and Erick Dampier and next years 1st round pick
> 
> for
> 
> Knicks:
> Allan Houston and Jerome Williams and #8
> 
> Mavs gets some D with the junk yard dog, and gets the 8th pick
> Knicks get even more scoring options and a true center
> 
> its good under the CBA.


Good lord, we do not need another huge *** contract from someone else who is not able to contribute anymore, Fin is enough as it is, let alone adding Huoston to the mix.


----------



## Volcom

Tooeasy said:


> keith van horn for a can of creamed corn. Not only does it work under the cap, it rhymes too.


:rotf:

That's all I'd trade for him as well..


----------



## GNG

Keith Van Horn and Erick Dampier for Lorenzen Wright, James Posey, Brian Cardinal, Jake Tsakalidis and a S&T Ryan Humphrey ($1.5 mil)

Memphis sheds Cardinal's salary and receives an overpaid, but legit NBA center in Dampier, who did not please anyone in Dallas with his postseason performance. Also, they placate Lorenzen Wright (and his agent), who has recently demanded a trade. Losing Posey (injured and ineffective last season after a breakout 2003-2004 campaign) means more court time for Dahntay Jones, who is developing into a fan- and management-favorite.

Dallas loses Dampier - and his contract - along with a roleless Van Horn and picks up players who could help them at three positions. Wright is a pretty lousy defender against guys bigger than he is, but he holds his own against guys his own size and is better suited for a running team than Dampier. James Posey, if he returns to form, would soften the blow of cutting Michael Finley, and Brian Cardinal (despite his contract) is the type of hustle player that every championship-level team needs on the roster. Tsakalidis and Humphrey are necessary salary filler.


----------



## The Future7

I doubt Dallas would do this because they are looking for a back up for Damp not someone to take his place. KVH also played very well for us so he isnt leaving.


----------



## sheefo13

KVH and a first round pick to Memphis for Jason Williams, Brian Cardinal, Jake Tsacalidas, and cash....


----------



## soulhunter

KVH

for

Malik Rose + Cash


----------



## soulhunter

KVH 

for

Adonal Foyle + Chris Taft (or his rights) + Cash


----------



## soulhunter

KVH 

for

PJ Brown + Cash


My reasoning behind all these trades is that I want a player who can back up the 4/5, athletiscm is a definate plus. The trades proposed are all with teams which are rebuilding (NO and Warriors(although maybe not)) and teams in cap trouble (New york)


----------



## LionOfJudah

its been 6 days since any replies to this thread... I guess that would make it about time to narrow it down and make a poll.


----------



## soulhunter

Sounds good, there were a few good trades in there. And a few just there for the hell of it (namely mine )


----------



## Tersk

I'm waiting for _Dre_ to get back, I thought he'd be back a few days ago..but obviously not.

Don't worry, it will get done soon.


----------



## Tersk

Here are the ones that I have liked the most so far



Dirty Dirk said:


> KVH and Armstrong
> for
> Ratliff and Patterson





stevemc said:


> Finley and KVH for SAR and NVE





hobojoe said:


> Keith Van Horn to Orlando for Kelvin Cato and Doug Christie and Cleveland's 2nd rounder.





PureStreetzH20 said:


> KVH to Wasington for
> 
> Kwame Brown (S&T)
> Juan Dixon (S&T)





mff4l said:


> kvh and bradley for bonzi and swift (sign and trade to make it work) and the 19th pick in the nba draft





The Future7 said:


> Paul Pierce and Mark Blount for Marquis Daniels and Keith Van Horn.





aussiewill said:


> KVH
> 
> For
> 
> Lorenzen Wright (who has fallen into disfavour with the Grizzlies) + James Posey.


Every one else; choose your favourite ones.


----------



## Zuca

Work a trade with Orlando and Philadelphia

To Dallas: Francis, Garrity and Christie
To Orlando: Mckie, Van Horn and Terry
To Philadelphia: Tariq Abdul-Wahad


----------



## Premier

Paul Pierce and Mark Blount for KVH and Daniels?

What the hell?


----------



## Zuca

Zuca said:


> Work a trade with Orlando and Philadelphia
> 
> To Dallas: Francis, Garrity and Christie
> To Orlando: Mckie, Van Horn and Terry
> To Philadelphia: Tariq Abdul-Wahad


Now that both Mckie and Christie were waived, I have a new 4 team-trade idea:

Indiana send Croshere and a 2nd round pick to Dallas
Dallas send KVH to Chicago and Tariq Abdul-Wahad to NY
NY send Penny Hardaway to Dallas and JYD to Indiana
Chicago send Antonio Davis to NY


Indiana: get JYD, a good rebounder to backup JO.

Dallas: Croshere can replace KVH production, and Penny will do the same job that Tariq was doing (lol). The difference is that Dallas will be paying next year for an useful player (croshere) instead of a useless one (Tariq). Penny contract expires after this season, like KVH.

NY: AD contract is more cheap than Penny contract. They can use him this season as a veteran teacher to Sweetney, and his contract is an expiring one, like Penny contract. So, if they feel that in next season Sweetney can be a starter, they don't need to resign him. Tariq's contract expires after next season, but he will get basically the same use that Penny will have this season: basically nothing.

Chicago: KVH is younger and a better overall player than AD. Simple.


----------

